# Vitamins May Help Women Live Longer



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Vitamins May Help Women Live Longer Multivitamins may help women live longer by preventing parts of their DNA from shortening. Researchers speculated that preventing this shortening could protect new cells and thus reduce the effects of aging. ???This study provides the first epidemiological evidence that multivitamin use is associated with longer leukocyte telomeres among women,??? [...]

*Read More...*


----------

